
Why Men Don’t Live as Long as Women - imartin2k
http://nautil.us/issue/49/the-absurd/why-men-dont-live-as-long-as-women
======
teslabox
Both my grandfathers lasted a few years longer than their wives - 6 years and
9 years. The author of this piece is confused about the actual effects of the
various steroids...

~~~
imartin2k
So one personal anecdote makes you conclude that the point of the article is
wrong?

You have to look at the general population, not at individual cases. Why is
this so hard for people to understand?

~~~
teslabox
My comment was a 'bookmark'. If your submission had received more upvotes I
might've fleshed out my comment a little bit more.

Estrogen should be considered 'teh shock hormone' or 'the cancer hormone', NOT
'the female hormone'. Most doctors aren't trained to think of the steroids in
context.

